# Intelligent Systems would like to make a new Advance Wars



## MCTDread (Apr 3, 2013)

> With Fire Emblem: Awakening released on 3DS and seeing quite the success, many may be wondering what that could mean for developer Intelligent Systems' other franchise, Advance Wars.
> 
> When inquired about the possibility of a new entry in the Advance Wars series, Masahiro Higuchi, project manager for Fire Emblem: Awakening said: "Well, whether it's Fire Emblem or Advance Wars, we never want to put an end to any series we're involved with. We always want to make games that provide a lot of fun to gamers, so if we have the chance, we'd certainly like to make another [Advance Wars] title."
> 
> ...



*Source:* 

What do you guys think? Any Advance Wars fans here?


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I want a puppy, but that doesn't mean I'm gonna get one!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2013)

I posted some of this in the 3DS thread, but I'm sure it'll get more attention with its own topic. 

I'd love to have another Advance Wars game. I don't care what other people say, Days of Ruin was awesome.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I posted some of this in the 3DS thread, but I'm sure it'll get more attention with its own topic.
> 
> *I'd love to have another Advance Wars game. I don't care what other people say, Days of Ruin was awesome.*



 you sir have been received +rep for this. 

I'm still playing Days of Ruin. Almost done with the Campaign.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 3, 2013)

Beast                              !


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 3, 2013)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=angi1vwUkQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2013)

As much as I loved Black Hole Rising and Dual Strike and Days of Ruin.... I think it's best if it's a new cast.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2013)

Dual Strike was my fav.

Days if ruin was hard as BALLS.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, Days of Ruin was fucking hard. I think I was around 15 when it came out. I consider myself pretty good at these kinds of games, but Days of Ruin... after a certain point (I think that fight in the hangar) shit just got way too hard. I got my shit wrecked no matter how many times I tried. I used cheats to beat the rest of the game.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 4, 2013)

I just recently started playing Days of Ruin again with by bruh. I would love another Advance Wars.

btw, still haven't beaten the last mission yet. It's impossible! ;_;


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 4, 2013)

Shit, I can't believe that I forgot all about Advance Wars.

It was quite awesome game to play when visiting home for Xmas.

Couldn't manage to complete Days Of Ruin as it'd be too fuckin' hard for my little brain to kick that villain bastard's ass.

Black Hole rules, especially the King Of Sky Hawke. 

Hadn't used my DS for long time but I'd be totally up for it if they decide to make another Advance Wars


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2013)

Action Replay for like the last half of Days of Ruin. Lol

That game got stupid difficult.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, Days of Ruin was fucking hard. I think I was around 15 when it came out. I consider myself pretty good at these kinds of games, but Days of Ruin... after a certain point (I think that fight in the hangar) shit just got way too hard. I got my shit wrecked no matter how many times I tried. I used cheats to beat the rest of the game.



I?m stuck on that level now  You have to survive multiple waves with no Factories in a box....


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't really find Days of Ruin that hard. Honestly, I had ALOT more trouble with the final mission against Sturm in the first Advance Wars.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 5, 2013)

The missions that were difficult IMO were the ones that had a X amount of days to complete the objective.

 it was such a pain years ago trying to get the Neo Tank data for Yellow Comet and Green Earth.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2013)

What's everyones favorite CO themes? Here are a couple of mine.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lztXcN8Ubvw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuL8yuN3vkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine:


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2013)

Funny thing is...I had no idea this game became serious enough, that Dual Strike actually had a tier list.

I believe Colin, Hachi, Sensei, Grit and Kanbei where all considered broken tier. XD


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2013)

Masurao said:


> I didn't really find Days of Ruin that hard. Honestly, I had ALOT more trouble with the final mission against Sturm in the first Advance Wars.



I found some missions in Days of Ruin to be nearly impossible. Like the one which starts with you fighting off an entire air force led by Finn/Waylon. It took me weeks to finally beat him 'cause that CO Power of his was a right bitch to deal with. 



Masurao said:


> Funny thing is...I had no idea this game became serious enough, that Dual Strike actually had a tier list.
> 
> I believe Colin, Hachi, Sensei, Grit and Kanbei where all considered broken tier. XD



I didn't think Grit would be considered broken, but Kanbei, Hachi, Sensei and Colin certainly are. Hachi was broken because he was himself a more powerful Colin - his units were not as cheap but they were stronger and still cheaper than anyone else's. By the time you actually used his Super CO Power, you could pretty much flood the entire map with expensive units. Sensei was the same, I guess, flooding the area with Mech units. Much like Hachi, it was less a case of raw power and more a case of absurd army size.

Colin was himself, however, way more broken than either and easily the most broken CO of any game. His Super CO Power was ridiculous to the point that enough War Funds would allow Mechs to oneshot Mega Tanks. Kanbei was the only one who could ever compete with Colin's Super CO Power.

Sami and Eagle will always be my favourites, though. pek


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 6, 2013)

^ What about Drake? His CO Power would fuck anyone up. 


My favorite CO Theme?  

I love Jake, Jess, I think Natasha was her name, Gage, and Isabella.


----------

